# Ants Nest- Eggs ??



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

I was rooting about under some stones/slates etc at the weekend (lol), and I came across a black ant nest. But I am a little bemused as to why there are two different sizes of eggs. Under the first slate, there were some very small little eggs, which the ants grabbed and ran off with within 30 seconds. I looked under another stone a metre away, and saw a huge mass of eggs- but these eggs were about 6 times the size of the small ones under the first stone.

My question is- why would there be two sizes of eggs- because the big ones look massive.. and the ants themselves looked alot smaller than the big eggs themselves!!


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

slimeysnail said:


> I was rooting about under some stones/slates etc at the weekend (lol), and I came across a black ant nest. But I am a little bemused as to why there are two different sizes of eggs. Under the first slate, there were some very small little eggs, which the ants grabbed and ran off with within 30 seconds. I looked under another stone a metre away, and saw a huge mass of eggs- but these eggs were about 6 times the size of the small ones under the first stone.
> 
> My question is- why would there be two sizes of eggs- because the big ones look massive.. and the ants themselves looked alot smaller than the big eggs themselves!!
> image
> ...


The large ones are nymphs and the small ones are eggs


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> The large ones are nymphs and the small ones are eggs


Ah ok, many thanks hehe  :2thumb:


----------



## BennReptiles (Jan 17, 2011)

Tell you what mate.... thats some darn good photography. and i must say its quite interesting, never seen anything like that before.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - fascinating! :2thumb:


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Hehe thanks guys. With regards to the pictures, they were pretty much a quick point, focus and click shots... as the ants kept crawling all over the camera !! :devil:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

and they turn into ants?


----------

